# Cactus blank raffle to benefit IAP--ENDED--



## MesquiteMan (Jun 30, 2006)

OK everyone, here is you chance to obtain 3 of my "World Famous" exclusive prickly pear cactus pen blanks AND to help IAP!  I don't think I will ever be selling these due to the cost to produce so this might be your only chance unless you make your own! These are truely one of a kind blanks that very few people in the world have ever worked with.

Here is how it will work..."tickets" are $10 each for one chance to win 3 cactus blanks and 17 other blanks including mesquite, spalted hackberry, spalted pecan, and osage orange, no limit on how many tickets you can buy.  The raffle will run for one week and will close at midnight, central time, on July 8, 2006.  International participants are welcome as well.  

All money must be received by the ending time to be elegible to win.  Your payment should be sent by paypal to me at Curtis@TurnTex.com.  Please indicate IAP Raffle AS WELL AS YOUR USERNAME in the message section.  If you don't want to use Paypal, contact me directly for a mailing address.  Once your payment is received I will make out a ticket or tickets in your name and at the ending of the raffle I will have my 5 month old daughter reach into a hat and draw the winner!

Once the raffle is over I will deduct the shipping cost and send the balance of the funds to Jeff.  I will then post a complete acounting record here so everyone can see how much was raised and to show that everything was on the up and up!

Here is a picture of the actual blanks in the raffle.  Obviously there are 2 clear and one black.  Each blank is 11/16 x 11/16.  Two of the blanks are 5 1/2 long and one is 5 1/4.

Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions for the raffle.

Join in the fun, give back to IAP, and make some pens that few have ever made.  What else can you ask for?!







Spalted Hackberry




Cross cut Spalted Hackberry




Spalted Pecan




Cross cut Spalted Pecan




Mesquite




Osage Orange


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jun 30, 2006)

Count me in Curtis. If I win I'll donate the cost of the shipping.

Paypal sent


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 30, 2006)

I meant to add this to the original post.  I will be shipping these blanks USPS flat rate envelope and since there will be room in the package for 20 or so blanks I will go ahead and fill up the envelope with mesquite, spalted hackberry, spalted pecan, osage orange, and or algarita, your choice of quantity and species.

So basically you will get 3 exclusive prickly pear cactus blanks as well as 17 other blanks of your choosing for the list above!


----------



## Butcher (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm in for three.

Paypal sent.

Thanks Curtis.


----------



## angboy (Jun 30, 2006)

Just a quick question Curtis- would the clear ones come out looking sort of 3-D like the top one of the ones you posted under show off recently looks like? Because on that one you used a clear blank and just painted tht tube black right? I really like that one and how you can see the depth to it, so am just wondering if whoever wins would be able to make one that showed the depth like that?


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, the clear ones are what I used to make the top picture recently posted.  Here they are again:

Clear blank with black tube:





Black:


----------



## chitswood (Jun 30, 2006)

Whoooowheee, those are NICE!


----------



## Tanner (Jun 30, 2006)

I sent in for three chances. 

Thanks,


----------



## angboy (Jun 30, 2006)

You know Curtis, I think that, in order for this raffle to be fair to everyone, you and your daughter should both have no involvement in the drawing process. So, being the nice person I am [)], I'll conduct the drawing for you- just send me the blanks and a list of who has how many entries each, and I'll be sure to put them all in a hat and draw out a winner! I may have to practice though, to get it right, so it may require multiple drawings. But to remain impartial, my name won't be in the hat! [][] Now my dad's name might find it's way into the hat a few times...


----------



## wordsdeeds (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, Curtis. I'm in. PayPal dough sent just now.
Ric
P.S. Have you thought about offering a boxload of the cactus pads for sale? I'm sure I wouldn't be the only taker.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 30, 2006)

Ric,

I have thought about it but the getting the skeletons is the hard part.  Actually casting them is pretty easy.  I am just not sure what to charge and if there would be any takers due to the labor it takes to get them ready to cut and cast.  Now if you are interested in some pads that have not been cleaned and processed, I could certainly do that at a good price!


----------



## lwalden (Jun 30, 2006)

Beautiful work! And thanks for helping support the site- I'm in for 5 chances- PayPal sent.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 30, 2006)

I just had a pen ordered today but placed an order for Truestone blanks and pen kits []
hate to miss out on this but may have to pass id some other money doesn't float buy.
I would be interested in skeletons and think you should figure your time involved times what you want to be paid say per hour. I just paid nine dollars a piece for truestone blanks, and have paid a lot more for others.
I'm sure you don't want it to become a full time adventure so let the price regulate the demand.


----------



## rgundersen (Jun 30, 2006)

Money just sent.

More for the donation aspect since I never win anything like this


----------



## johncrane (Jul 1, 2006)

Curtis Im in for three 'Tickets' I think you are doing a great job helping IAP stay afloat well done. I have sent my money thru paypal.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 1, 2006)

OK everyone,

Here is what I have after the first day for a total of 18 tickets:

Butcher  3
Geo  1
JimGo  2
Tanner  3
WordsDeeds  1
Lwalden	5
JohnCrane  3

I am adding names to a spreadsheet as I receive paypal payments so if your name is not on here, it should be!  Remember, it is helping to keep the lights on around here and you get a chance to turn something completely unique that your friends or customers will ooh and ahh over!!


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 1, 2006)

Curtis I'm in for a couple. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## eastern47 (Jul 1, 2006)

Curtis, Please put me in for 2 chances, will send paypal. John


----------



## elody21 (Jul 1, 2006)

These pens are amazing!!!! I will take 2 tickets!!!!!! Going out of town today, so I will send the paypal tomorrow!! Alice


----------



## wordsdeeds (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey Curtis.
When I suggested selling the pads, I was thinking of unprocessed ones. I read how you do this and know asking for skeletons would be too much. There are several very good Mexican markets around here (Detroit has a large Hispanic community and a thriving Mexicantown area) and I could probably get some suitable ones there. But I thought I might persuade you to send some unprocessed pads "wholesale." What think?
Ric


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 3, 2006)

As of this afternoon there have been 25 tickets sold for a total of $239.45 after Paypal fees.  Not a bad start but we can do better!  Dig deep and help keep the lights on here at IAP!


----------



## clowman (Jul 4, 2006)

I want one... Paypal sent


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 5, 2006)

Here is the list of ticket purchasers as of lunch 7/5/06:

Butcher  3
Geo  1
JimGo  2
Tanner  3
WordsDeeds  1
Lwalden  5
JohnCrane  3
Jim15  2
Eastern47  2
Elody21	2
FireMedic4Christ  1
clowman  1
angboy  3

This represents 29 tickets for a total of $277.69 after Paypal fees.  Time is running out so hurry and buy your chances!  Remember, ticket sales end at Midnight on July 7.  That is this Friday.


----------



## airrat (Jul 5, 2006)

Curtis I will take two.  Maybe I will be lucky this time and win. []


----------



## jodoidg (Jul 7, 2006)

Curtis, 
Paypal sent
John


----------



## emackrell (Jul 7, 2006)

Curtis, just sent paypal payment for three chances. Feeling lucky today! [8D]

cheers  Eileen


----------



## Dolphinjon (Jul 7, 2006)

Curtis,

 Paypal sent for 1 ticket.

JOnathan


----------



## gerryr (Jul 7, 2006)

PayPal sent.  I can hardly wait until I win.  I think I'll hold my breath.[]

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 7, 2006)

Curtis put me down for 3, I'll check my mailbox every day for my winning blanks LOL


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 7, 2006)

PAY PAL SENT,


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm in for 1 ticket. Paypal was just sent.

Joe


----------



## angboy (Jul 8, 2006)

Do we know the winner yet?


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 8, 2006)

Could my lucky number be 222...two for two in two days[]

Curtis, I do trust you received my PayPal pymt for my entries. Thanks for doing this. 

Guys and Gals...I know how difficult these blanks are to make....I'm now 0 for 4 in getting the great look that Curtis achieves. Believe Curtis when he tells us selling the blanks would not be profitable...very time consuming and so far no success for me. 


> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />Do we know the winner yet?



Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## jscola (Jul 8, 2006)

Curtis,count me in for 2 tickets  Thanks,   Joe


----------



## wordsdeeds (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry, I think I sent this to the wrong topic.
So, do we have a winner yet in the cactus blank raffle? Thanks.


----------



## chigdon (Jul 12, 2006)

I am good for a couple.  Paypal sent.


----------

